# Residence permits



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

I am British but my girlfriend is a Botswana citizen with a Botswana passport. We are coming out in January 2012 to purchase a house and try and set up a tourism camp with yurts, tipis etc.

How do I go about getting my girlfriend a residence and work permit?
How do I go about setting up a company in Portugal?

I am seriously looking at Arganil area.

Does anyone know of reputable garages selling second hand cars in Coimbra region or Arganil in particular?

Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally I'd rethink your tourism idea it is neither as straightforward or easy as people think, and requires extensive permissions, none of which are a forgone conclusion. There is also already a Yurt holiday village in the Arganil area, although I think their prices are high!

Residence for a EU Citizen is relatively easy and straightforward, you might be required to prove your income or finances.

Your girlfriend might get Residence under re unification of family but would still need a work permit and possibly visa, suggest you contact Embassy in London
Portuguese Consulate in London // The non official website 

Company 
You must be a Resident, have a Fiscal number, be registered with Social Services, Private limited liability companies (Sociedade por Quotas, LDA) needs at least two partners, and Sociedade Unipessoal por Quotas, a single partner or a group. Company responsible for liabilities with a minimum capital investment of €5,000 
Try this site for more information IAPMEI - CFE - Homepage


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

*Many thanks*

Thanks Canoeman.
Your comments were very helpful, as usual.
I have used your Portugese Consulate address and asked them for info re residence permit for my girl-friend. I have prepared many business plans and feasibility studies for companies here in Botswana for tourism camps and thought Portugal, being a European tourist destination, would welcome tourism related enterprises.

Many thanks agin,

rgds

Tony Charlton


----------



## soraexplora (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello  I am in a very similar postion as your girlfriend, and would like to get info on what is required for her? i am a new zealander (NON EU) and looking at moving to portugal for 7months and to get a work permit! how are you guys going with the info you received? could you please help me? at the moment the plan for me is go to portugal get a temporary residencey...thankyou!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can visit for 90 days without a Visa


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

soraexplora said:


> Hello  I am in a very similar postion as your girlfriend, and would like to get info on what is required for her? i am a new zealander (NON EU) and looking at moving to portugal for 7months and to get a work permit! how are you guys going with the info you received? could you please help me? at the moment the plan for me is go to portugal get a temporary residencey...thankyou!


Hi soraexplora
we are going to the local camera iin Cernache next week to ask about residence permit for my Botswana girlfriend. Will let you know how we get on and what they require from non-eu immigrants.
Rgds
tony


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cernache is only a Junta de Freguesia (Parish Council) you need to go to your Conchelo Camara (County Council) which is Serta to register.

For your girlfriend you should see whether you comply with Re-unification of family as easiest and quickest option, you'll need to visit your nearest SEF office who would also handle Visa or Residence not the Camara, who can only handle registering Residence for EU citizens.
SEF offices are normally located at Regional centre, so Castelo Branco

Serviços de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras
Rua Professor-Doutor Faria Vasconcelos 7-r/c, Castelo Branco
6000-266 CASTELO BRANCO


As soraexplora has already been advised he could contact the Portuguese Consulate in New Zealand.


----------

